# Pies



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Pie recipes in this thread.


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

1 9-inch pie shell, pricked and baked at 350 for 10 minutes

1/2 C. butter

4 squares (1 oz. each) unsweetened chocolate

1 C. sugar

1/3 C. light corn syrup

1 t. vanilla extract

1/4 t. salt

2 Tbsp. flour

4 eggs, beaten

Preheat oven to 425Â°F.

In double boiler, melt chocolate squares over low heat, stirring constantly. Remove from heat.

Beat sugar and butter together until fluffy. Add vanilla, eggs, salt, corn syrup and flour. Blend well. Add chocolate, and stir until well blended.

Pour filling into baked crust. Bake 5 minutes at 425Â°F. Reduce heat to 350Â°F. and bake 25 to 30 minutes.

Makes about 8 servings.

If desired, top with coffee whipped cream:

1 1/2 cups Whipping cream
1/3 cup Brown sugar
1 tablespoon Powdered instant coffee, crushed under rolling pin


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

*BUTTERMILK PIE*

3 eggs
1 1/2 c. sugar
3/4 c. buttermilk
1 stick butter
1 tbsp. flour
1 tsp. vanilla 
1 unbaked deep dish pie shell
cinnamon

Melt butter, beat eggs.
Add melted butter to eggs, and mix well. 
Mix sugar and flour together, add to butter and eggs mixture, add vanilla and buttermilk; mix well. 
Pour in deep pie shell and sprinkle top with cinnamon.
Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until done-when a knife comes out clean.

I usually double the recipe since the first one is gone in a flash.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Strawberry Rhubarb Pie

1 - 9 inch pie crust, fully baked
2 cups strawberries, sliced
2 cups rhubarb, peeled and diced
Juice of 1 lemon and 1/2 Tbsp. of the zest
3 Tbsp. cornstarch
1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
Whipped topping 

In a saucepan, place 1 cup of the strawberries, all of the rhubarb 
and 1 cup of sugar. Combine lemon juice, lemon zest, salt, 
cornstarch, and water and stir until cornstarch is dissolved. Add 
this to the saucepan with the fruit and sugar. Cook over medium 
heat until rhubarb is tender; remove from heat. Place the remaining 
strawberries in the pie shell and cover with mixture from the 
saucepan. Chill until ready to serve. Garnish with whipped topping.
Rhubarb is an interesting ingredient. You will love this unique 
dessert.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

CREAMY BLACKBERRY PIE
FILLING: a c. flour
3 c. blackberries c tsp. salt
1 unbaked 9" pastry shell 2 beaten eggs
1 c. sugar Â½ c. sour cream
TOPPING:
Â½ c. flour Â½ c. sugar
3-4 Tbsp. butter Blackberries for garnish
Place blackberries in pastry shell & set aside. Combine sugar,
flour and salt. Add eggs and sour cream and stir until blended.
Spoon over blackberries.
Combine Â½ c. flour and Â½ c. sugar. Cut in margarine
and blend until it resembles coarse meal. Sprinkle evenly
over sour cream mixture and bake at 350E for 50 to 55
minutes until lightly brown.
Garnish with blackberries.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

* 1 1/4 cups fresh gooseberries
* 1 cup white sugar
* 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
* 1 pinch salt
* 1 cup sour cream
* 2 eggs, beaten
* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Stir together the gooseberries and sugar. Let stand for 15 minutes. 

In a medium bowl, stir together the flour and salt. Mix in the sour cream, eggs and vanilla. Add the gooseberry and sugar mixture, and stir to coat evenly. Spoon into unbaked pie crust, and place a second crust over the top. Crimp the edges to seal, and cut slits to vent steam.

Bake at 350F for 55min (or brown crust). Cool. Eat. 

If you like sourcream/raisin pie, you'll probably love this. the gooseberries give it a lovely TART taste.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Japanese Fruit Pie

3 eggs
1 Cup sugar
1/2 stick margarine, melted
1 cup raisins
1 cup crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup coconut
1 cup chopped nuts
unbaked pie shell

Mix well together, pour into pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes

Variation: Leave out the pineapple and add 1 tsp vinegar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lonnieâs Pinto Bean Pie

1 unbaked 9 in pie crust

filling
2 eggs lightly beaten
1 cup evaporated milk
2 cups of cooked and mashed pinto beans
(well mashed) canned may be used but must be cooked and mashed
2 Tablespoons butter (melted)
1 Tablespoon corn starch
1 cup sugar
Â¾ teaspoon cinnamon
Â¼ teaspoon salt
Â¼ teaspoon ginger
Â¼ teaspoon nutmeg
Â¼ teaspoon ground cloves

Egg whites for meringue

Heat oven to 425 degrees. For filling, combine eggs, corn starch, butter and milk in a large bowl. Stir until well blended.
Add pinto beans, sugar, all spices and beat at low speed of electric mixer
Until well blended.
Pour into unbaked pie shell.
Bake at 425 for 15 minutes.
Reduce heat to 350 degrees and bake for 25 more minutes.
Remove and cool.
Make meringue and top pie.
Place back in oven at 350 degrees till top is brown approximately 15 min.

Ensure beans are cooked with no flavorings at all, a little salt only.


----------



## oz in SC (May 13, 2002)

mrs oz here  

French Silk Pie

1 deep dish pie shell, baked & cooled
1 cup butter (no substitutes)
1 cup sugar
4 squares unsweetened baking chocolate (melted & cooled)
1 tsp. vanilla
4 eggs
Whipped Cream

Cream butter & sugar w/ electric mixer until fluffy. Add cooled chocolate, vanilla and 2 eggs. Beat on high for 5 minutes. Add the other 2 eggs and beat 5 more minutes. Pour into pie crust and cool in refrigerator for at least 2 hours. Top w/ whipped cream.


Homemade Whipped Cream
Take one small carton of heavy whipping cream. Beat until it starts to get fluffy. Add a little vanilla and a little powdered sugar to taste. Beat until whipped and pile on top of pie.

**I like to either sift cocoa powder on top of whipped cream or shave a little chocolate on top. Looks pretty.

**Variation-graham cracker crust versus regular pie crust. Did that last year at Christmas and it went over VERY well.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Graham Cracker Pie Crust
1-8 oz cream cheese, softened
1-14 oz. Eagle Brand Milk
1/3 cup lemon juice
1 tsp. vanilla
1 can pie cherries

Mix cream cheese and milk. Add lemon juice and vanilla. Pour into pie crust. Refrigerate for 30 minutes. Add cherries to top of pie.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

*Pineapple Pie * 


Have a deep dish pie shell ready (and enough extra for a lattice top).

2 cans of crushed or chunk pineapple with heavy syrup (*_see below_)
1/2 C Sugar
3 T Honey
1/8th t Salt

Heat all ingredients to slow boil.... then slowly add thickener (below) for the 
consistency you want for pie filling - stirring constantly at this point.

Thickener:
2-3 (plus or minus) T cornstarch and mix with 1/3 C water until smooth.

Pour into pie crust and bake approx 30-40 min's at 375 degrees or until pie
crust is golden brown.


*_I extracted about 1 1/2 C of pineapple - but used all the juice._

This is absolutely delicious with a scoop of vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

WHIPPED CREAM PIE

Recipe courtesy of my friend Meg

2 8 oz pkgs of cream cheese
2 small containers of Heavy Whipping Cream (or 1 lg)

Whip the cream up with 1-2 heaping Tbsp of Confectioner's Sugar.
Beat the cream cheese with 1-2 heaping Tbsp of Confectioner's Sugar 
in a separate bowl.
Fold both together.
Put half the mixture in a prepared shell.
Slice bananas over that.
Cover with the rest of the mixture.
Top with whatever pie topping you prefer 
(canned cherry pie filling, blueberry, strawberries).
Chill the pie in the Refrigerator

(This can make up to 2 pies if you use ready made graham cracker 
crusts)

You can add peanut butter (just enough to flavor it) and 1/3 C sugar, then top with chopped up pieces of peanut butter cups.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Blender Custard Pie

2 cups milk

4 eggs

1 stick oleo (I use butter)

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup flour

1 teaspoon vanilla

1/2 cup coconut

Place all ingredients in a blender and mix till combined.

Pour into a 9-inch pie pan, buttered or spayed with Pam,

and bake at 325 degrees for 45 minutes. Sprinkle the 

top with nutmeg. This makes its own crust.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Fudge Pie

1 stick butter
2 squares unsweetened chocolate....melt in a double boiler
or zap in the microwave a couple minutes, 50 percent power level

In blender, add:

1/2 cup flour
1 cup sugar
3 eggs
Dash of salt
1 cup chopped nuts (Optional) (today I just added a little coconut
and a few nuts, use what you have or use nothing...will make a crust anyway.
Whiz in the blender, than add the chocolate and butter. If it is all
not melted, it doesn't matter, it will blend up in the blender.
Pour into a pie pan sprayed with Pam, the mixture will be thick.
Bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes. 
Makes one 9 inch pie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

*Apple cobbler*

8-10 servings

*INGREDIENTS*


*Topping*

â¢ 1 cup pecans
â¢ 1 cup spelt flour or unbleached white flour
â¢ 1-1/4 cup rolled oats
â¢ 1/2 cup organic brown sugar or maple sugar
â¢ 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
â¢ 1/4 teaspoon fine ground sea salt
â¢ 8 tablespoons grape seed oil

*Apple compote*

â¢ 4 cups apples, peeled and diced into 1/2-inch
â¢ 3 tablespoons maple syrup
â¢ 2 tablespoons lemon juice
â¢ 1 teaspoon fresh lemon zest
â¢ 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
â¢ 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
â¢ 1 tablespoon organic corn starch

*DIRECTIONS*

Preheat over to 350F.

*Cobbler topping:* In a food processor, grind Â½ cup pecans, Â½ cup flour and Â½ cup oats into a coarse meal. 

Add remaining pecans, flour and oats, brown sugar or maple sugar, cinnamon and salt and chop in a few pulses just to mix. Transfer to a bowl. Work oil into the pecan-flour mixture until pebbly. 

Add more oil or a touch of water if it is too dry. Set aside.

*Apple compote:* Peel and dice apples.

Mix together maple syrup, lemon juice, lemon zest, vanilla and cinnamon. Add cornstarch and mix until dissolved. Pour over apples and stir until well mixed.

Spread topping over fruit evenly. Bake 45-50 minutes or until golden brown and fruit is bubbling through.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

buttermilk pie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Its a favorite in our home. if you are using a ready made crust it takes only a few minutes to throw this pie together.

Buttermilk Pie

unbaked pie crust homemmade or frozen will work
1-1/2 cp sugar
1/4 cp flour
1 stick of butter melted
3 eggs
1/2 cp buttermilk ( I find whole buttermilk tastes better for this pie )
1 tsp vanilla

mix sugar and flour together then add melted butter eggs and buttermilk, add vanilla pour into pie crust and bake for 45 minutes at 350 or until knife comes out clean
Enjoy!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Double Layer Pumpkin Pie

4 oz. (1/2 of an 8 oz. pkg) Philadelphia Cream Cheese, softened

1 TBSP Milk

1 TBSP Sugar

1 Tub (8 oz) Cool Whip Whipped Topping, thawed and divided

1 Honey Maid Graham Pie Crust (6 oz)

1 Cup Milk

1 can (16 oz) Pumpkin

2 Pkg (4 serving size each) Jello Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding and Pie Filling

1 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon

1/2 teaspoon Ground Ginger

1/4 teaspoon Ground Cloves

Mix Cream Cheese, 1 TBSP milk and sugar in large bowl with wire whisk until well blended. Gently stir in 1/2 of the whipped topping. Spread into the crust. 

Pour 1 cup milk into large bowl. Add Pumpkin,pudding mixes and spices. Beat with wire whisk 2 minutes or until well blended (Mixture will be thick) Spread over the cream cheese layer.

Refrigerate 4 hours or until set. Garnish with remaining whipped topping. Store any left over pie in the refrigerator.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Mom's Chocolate Silk Pie.

1 9inch pie shell, baked, or use a chocolate crumb shell.
1/2 Cup butter
3/4 Cup Sugar
2 squares cooled, melted unsweetened bakers chocolate.
2 eggs
2, 4 1/2 ounce containers of Cool Whip (or make your own whipped cream)


Cream butter & sugar together, stir in the chocolate, add eggs, one at a time, beating on High speed for 5 minutes after each one.


Fold in one container of Cool Whip & pour into pie shell. Chill until firm, several hours or overnight.

Top with the second container of Cool Whip.
Serve.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

1 cup sugar
1 cup water
1 cup raisons
2 cups (or so) cranberries, fresh or frozen (dried MIGHT work, but I've never tried it)
2 tbs corn starch
unbaked pie crust

Mix sugar, COLD water, and corn starch. Add raisons, and bring to a boil. Add cranberries (I am guessing at the measurement... I just cram in as many as will fit in the syrup), and simmer for about fifteen minutes, or until the cranberries are popping and the raisons are nice and plump. It should look a lot like cherry pie filling. Pour filling into crust, put on top crust, and bake at 350 until the crust is browon and toasty. This is our favorite holiday food... made it for Thanksgiving AND Christmas this year!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

*Blueberry Pie*

4 C Blueberries
1 C Sugar
2 1/2 T Minute Tapioca
1/8 C Gooseberries or cooked down & strained Rhubarb
1/8 tsp Salt

Combine all ingredients into saucepan and cook only until well blended, then fill pie shell. Put 1 T butter on top of pie filling (divided up into pieces), then place your top crust and seal/flute the edges. Cut little slits in the top crust. Bake in preheated oven 400 degrees for 30-35 minutes, depending on your oven's efficiency.


----------



## MtnGranny (Mar 3, 2006)

Florence's Rhubarb Cream Pie

1 T. butter
2 c. rhubarb
1 1/4 c. sugar, divided
2 T. corn starch
3 eggs, separated
1/4 c. rich cream
1/8 tsp salt

Melt butter, add 1 c. sugar and rhubarb. Cook until tender. Mix corn starch, 1/4 c. sugar, egg yolks, cream and salt. Mix real good. Stir into cooked rhubarb and cook until thick. Pour into baked pie crust.
In mixing bowl combine 3 egg whites, 1/2 tsp. vanilla and 1/4 tsp. cream of tartar. Beat at medium speed till soft peaks form. Gradually add 6 T. sugar, beating at high speed about 4 minutes or until mixture forms stiff peaks and sugar is dissolved. Spread over pie. Bake at 350 deg for 10-15 minutes or until golden brown. Cool.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Coffe Pie

2 pie shells prebaked 10 minutes at 400 degrees.

1 cup double or triple strength coffee
1 cup milk or cream 
3 eggs whipped
1 1/4 cups sugar
1/4 cup plus 1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons butter.
Pinch salt.

Whipped cream

In a saucepan over very low heat melt better make a smooth paste with cornstarch stir in coffee and milk very gradually while stirring constantly, only add little bits at a time stirring till thickened then add more.

Add sugar and salt stir and heat over very low heat till dissolved.

Very slowly add beaten eggs while constantly whipping the coffee milk mix.

Pour into 2 pie shells bake at 400 for 40 minutes.

Mine came out a little soft but I only used 2 eggs. Misread the recipe "tiny print!"
It will be as good as the coffee you use to make it.Edited to add top with whip cream AFTER cooling- our whip cream melted

For dinnertime desserts consider decaf.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Strawberry Pie

1 quart of fresh Strawberries, sometimes you need a little more

2 8" cooled Pie shells

Mix and cook, stirring until thick, and clear,...

1 cup sugar

2 cups cold water

3 TBSP corn starch

When it is nice and thick, add :

1 three ounce package of Strawberry Jello, stir well, and let the mixture cool.

Arrange the strawberries in the cooled pie pan. I like mine to be about the same

size, I use the whole berries, and slice up a few to put here and there..then Spoon

the cooled filling over them, nice and smooth. Refrigerate overnight. Then top with

Cool Whip and cut and serve.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Fruit Cobbler

1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup milk
1 stick butter
1/4 ts salt
1 can of any type fruit
Preheat oven to 375*
Melt butter in 12 inch cast iron skillet 
Mix flour, sugar, and salt in bowl and add milk while butter melts.
Let butter cool somewhat and add to mixture.
Heat skillet on stove top until a drop of water drizzles and add the mix into skillet then spoon fruit on top of it. 
Bake 30 to 40 minutes or until tooth pick comes out clean.

Serve in bowl hot with milk or ice cream.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Pineapple Coconut Chess Pie

2 cups of sugar

4 eggs, beaten

1/2 cup melted margarine

1 Heaping Teaspoon of flour

1 Heaping Teaspoon of Cornmeal

2 cups of coconut

1 cup Crushed Pineapple, well drained

You will need two eight inch or one 10 inch unbaked pie shell

Mix sugar and eggs, add margarine,flour,cornmeal, coconut

and pineapple. MIx well. Pour into unbaked pie shell (s)

Bake at 350 degrees for about one hour...check after 45 minutes...

This recipe won Best of Show this year at the West TX Fair and

Rodeo by Sharon Owens.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My family LOVES this New England pie. When I cook winter squash for dinner, I always cook enough squash to make this delectable pie for dessert. 

SNOWSTORM SQUASH PIE

1 3/4 cup strained, mashed, cooked winter squash (butternut, hubbard, or banana)
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ginger
3 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 tablespoon butter 
1 (9-inch) pie shell, unbaked

Combine squash, sugar, salt cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger in bowl. Blend in eggs, milk and butter; mix well. Pour into pie shell. Bake at 400 degrees 50 minutes or until knife inserted 1-inch from pie's edge comes out clean. Serve slightly warm or cold.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

This pie is so easy to make, even a 3 year old can make it.

1 pkt any flavor UNSWEETENED drink mix (koolaid and the like)
1 14oz can Sweetened Condensed Milk 
1 8oz tub thawed frozen whipped topping
1 graham cracker pie shell


In a large bowl mix drink mix and milk. Stir in whipped topping until no white remains. Spoon into a graham cracker pie shell.

The lemonade drink mix will make a pie that tastes like cheese cake pie.
Orange will make something that tastes like dreamsicles.

This can also be made with fat free condensed milk and whipped topping, it will not change the great taste. 
DC


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I've posted these somewhere on HT before but for those that missed it here it is again. These are all variations of Rhubarb Pie. I dice rhubarb and freeze it making sure to label the bag as to how many cups are in it.

*Pineapple Rhubarb Pie*
This pie is a really good alternative from the usual Strawberry Rhubarb. 

Dough for double crust pie (although I have made a crumb topping)
1 1/4 c sugar (I only use 1 cup because the pineapple is sweet)
4 T flour
1/8 t salt
4 cups diced rhubarb
2 T butter
2 small cans of crushed pineapple, well drained

Preheat oven to 425F. Line pie pan with half dough. Combine sugar, flour and salt in large bowl. Add rhubarb and toss well. Stir in drained pineapple. Pile filling into pie pan and dot with butter. Cover with remaining pie crust. Be sure to vent or make a lattice top crust. Bake 10 minutes at 425 then reduce heat to 350 for 30-40 minutes.


*Raisin Rhubarb Pie*

Dough for double crust pie 
3 cups diced rhubarb
1.5 c sugar
1 c raisins
3 T flour
2 eggs beaten
1/4 t cinnamon
1/4 t cloves
1/4 t nutmeg

Mix all ingredients and pour into unbaked pie shell. Top with second crust. Poke holes in top crust with fork, wash crust with beaten egg white and sprinkle with sugar. Bake 10 minutes at 425 then reduce heat to 350 for 30-40 minutes.


*Cream Cheese Rhubarb Pie*

Filling:
1/4 c cornstarch
1 c sugar
pinch salt
1/2 c water
3 c sliced rhubarb
1 unbaked pie shell (I've found 9" is best)

Topping:
1 pkg soft cream cheese (8 oz)
2 eggs
1/2 c sugar

In saucepan, combine cornstarch, sugar & salt. Add water and stir thoroughly. Add rhubarb. cook, stirring often until mix boils and thickens. Pour into the pie shell. Bake at 425 for 10 minutes. Meanwhile, for topping, beat cream cheese, eggs and sugar until smooth. Pour over pie. Return to oven bake at 325 for 35 minutes or until set. Chill several hours or overnight before serving.

*Apple Cranberry Rhubarb Pie*

1.5 c sugar
3 T flour
1.5 c rhubarb
1.5 c cranberries
1.5 c diced tart apple
Pastry for double crust pie (9" is best)

In large bowl, combine all ingredients and mix well. Pour into pastry shell, cover with lattice top. Bake 450 for 10 minutes, reduce to 350 for 40 minutes or until bubbly.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Shaker Lemon Pie -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2008/04/shaker-lemon-pie.html

Traditional Pumpkin Pie -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/11/traditional-pumpkin-pie.html

Egg Pie -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/10/egg-pie.html

Butternut Pie -
http://homesteadingrecipes.blogspot.com/2007/09/butternut-pie.html


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

9" pie crust, baked
2 cups heavy cream
6oz cream cheese, softened
2 tsp vanilla
10oz jar no-sugar-added raspberry fruit spread (like Smuckers 100% fruit)

Beat cream in a small bowl at high speed until stiff peaks form.
In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese and vanilla; beat until light and fluffy. Blend in fruit spread. Reserve 1/2 cup of whipped cream for garnish. Fold remaining whipped cream into cheese mixture until no white streaks remain. Sperad into cooled pie shell. Chill 2-24 hours. Garnish with whipped cream and fresh raspberries.

I have also made this with strawberry and apricot. Tastes like cheesecake.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

This classic apple pie combines Fuji and Granny Smith apples for a deliciously tart-sweet flavor. Bake this pie long enough for the apples to be exceptionally tender. Brush the top of the pie with a little milk and sprinkle with raw turbinado sugar before baking for a beautiful crust.


2 tablespoons all purpose flour 
3/4 cup natural brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3 Fuji apples, cored, peeled and sliced 
3 Granny Smith apples, cored, peeled and sliced 
2 (9-inch) pie crusts (1 in pie pan, 1 top crust) 
1 tablespoon butter, cut into small pieces

Preheat oven to 350Â°F. 

Mix together flour, sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt in a large bowl. Add apples and toss well to coat. Transfer to prepared pie pan, piling the apples high, if needed, to get them all to fit. Dot apples with butter and top with remaining pie crust. Using your fingers, seal and flute the edges of the pie. Make 3 slits in the top of the pie to allow steam to escape, then transfer pie to a baking sheet and bake for 1 to 1 1/4 hours, or until golden and bubbly. Set pie aside to cool until warm, then slice and serve.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm always on the lookout for a way to use cake mixes. I buy several when they're on sale really cheap. The recipe is actually for an ice cream pie, but you could vary the filling and cake mix/frosting flavors and come up with endless possiblities!

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 25 minutes
Ingredients:
1 pkg. two layer chocolate cake mix
16 oz. can prepared chocolate frosting
3/4 cup water
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 9" pie pans very generously with solid shortening. Combine cake mix, 3/4 cup prepared frosting, and water in a large bowl; beat well for 2 minutes. Fold in chocolate chips. Spread half of batter only in the bottom of each prepared pie pan. 
Bake at 350 degrees F. for 18-24 minutes, being very careful not to over bake. Remove from oven when crusts are puffed and the crust looks done. The crusts will collapse when removed from the oven. Cool completely. 

When ready to fill pies, layer 4 cups ice cream (any flavor) and 1/2 cup ice cream topping (any flavor) in crusts. You can add nuts, crushed peanut brittle, toffee bits, chocolate chips, marshmallows, and fresh fruit to the pies if you'd like. 

Cover and freeze until firm. Remove from freezer 20 minutes before serving. 2 pies, each serving 6-8


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Tar Heel Pie - it is rich, so take a small slice

1 cup semisweet chocolate chips
1 stick melted butter
1 cup chopped pecans
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup plain flour
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 beaten eggs

Pour warm butter over chocolate chips and stir. Blend all remaining ingredients and stir into chocolate mixture. Pour into an unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## lunagardens (Jul 17, 2005)

I just discovered this pie thanks to the 150 lbs of concords growing on a friends vines- they have no use for them and offered me to play grape farmer so their family vines do not go to waste.
So after some tweaking of other recipes, this is what I make and sell:
5 cups grape juice- 
I fill a 2 gallon stock pot of grapes, let simmer on stove using a potato masher to smash up the grapes as they cook out the juices. Pour into food mill and process juice into a bowl while still hot. Measure out 5 cups and freeze the rest.
To the hot pure juice I add:
1/4 cup tapioca 1/4 cup sugar 3 tablespoons flour
Whisk it all together real well and pour into a pastry pie shell.
I have found not all batches turn out he same so at times I will add a tablespoon or two of cornstarch to get it to thicken a little more.
Bake in oven at 350 for 1/2 hour.
It will not be thickened until it has cooled to down about 1/2 to 1 full hour.
It will not be "jelled" but the clean crisp sweetness of natural grape flavor is astounding.
I call it my secret recipe but I guess it's not a secret so much anymore.LOL
Co workers of my husband pay me good money to make this pie for them and have even requested a peanut butter pie crust to go with it.
Best part of all is you can freeze these pies before you get to the last baking portion and pull one out when you want and just let thaw before popping in the oven like above.
What better way to use up all those grapes- one can only stand so much grape jelly.LOL.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Green Tomato Pie

Your favorite pie crust
3 Tablespoons all-purpose flour
4 teaspoons lemon zest
6 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice
3 Tablespoons butter
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 1/3 cups white sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 cups sliced green tomatoes

Line pie pan with bottom crust. Mix together all remaining ingredients except tomatoes, and then fold in tomatoes. Pour into pie crust, cover with top crust, and cut slits in top. Bake at 450 for 10 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 and bake another 30 minutes.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Makes 5 pint jars

1 cup dried currants
1 cup sultana raisins (golden)
1/2 cup Coarsely chopped dried apricots
grated zest and juice of 1 lemon
grated zest and juice of 1 orange
1/2 cup lightly packed brown sugar
2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/2 tsp ground ginger
Pinch salt
10 cups chopped, cored, peeled pears, treated to prevent browning, and drained - I soak mine in pineapple juice for two mintues. We had so many pears that I also dehydrated 10 cups of chopped, cored, peeled pears and have them vacuum sealed in a mason jar to make another batch of mincemeat later.:banana:
1 cup silvered blanched almonds

1. In a large stainless steel saucepan, combine currants, raisins, apricots, lemon zest and juice, orange zest and juice, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger and salt. Fold in pears. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Lower heat, cover and boil gently, stirring occasionally, for 30 mintues, until slightly thickened. Uncover and cook, stirring occasionally, until thick enough to mound on a spoon, about 15 mintues. Add almonds and boil gently for 5 minutes.

2. Prepare canner, jars and lids

3. Ladle hot mincemeat into hot jars, leaving 1/2" headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace, if necessary, by adding hot mincemeat. Wipe rim. Center lid on jar. Screw band down to fingertip-tight.

4. Place jars in canner, covering them by 1-2" of water. Bring to a boil and process for 20 minutes. Remove canner lid. Wait 5 mintues, then remove jars, cool and store.

5. To make pies, add 1 or 2 pints to an unbaked pie shell and top iwth a crust. After crimping or folding the edges under, cut slits in the top and bake at 350 for 40 mintues or until crust is golden brown. I like a thick pie so use the 2 pints.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Angie Garner&#8217;s Sugar Pie
Ingredients:*
1 cup sugar
1 cup brown sugar
Chunk butter (walnut size)
Pinch salt
Â½ scant cup flour

*Directions:*
Crumble all together and pour over 1 cup boiling water; stir thoroughly. Add 1 cup heavy cream (or half-and half) and stir. Pour into unbaked crust. Bake 15 minutes at 450Âº then reduce heat to 300Âº for another 40 minutes. Sprinkle with nutmeg if desired. 

I think the nutmeg is just for color. I've never used it. This is very rich so I suggest cutting into small sizes. To me, it tastes a lot like caramel pie. My grandma was given this recipe by a friend. Sugar pies are an Indiana thing.


----------

